# Oil type air cleaner



## Kag1 (May 11, 2021)

I have an NAA ford jubilee. It has an oil type air filter. Does oil go both in the outer bowl and in the inner bowl. Thanks for the help.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

The outer lower cup, to the fill line indented in the cup. Reason why most all builders got away from oil bath air cleaners is, a pleated paper air filter is a much better alternative at trapping dirt than an oil bath air cleaner in any given situation, especially one with an oiled foam pre cleaner over the pleated paper inner filter.... and oil bath air cleaners are inherently messy and the steel wool elements in the upper section require cleaning in solvent too.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Kag1 said:


> I have an NAA ford jubilee. It has an oil type air filter. Does oil go both in the outer bowl and in the inner bowl. Thanks for the help.


Yes, fill the outer bowl and inner bowl to the level marked


----------

